# Anyone testing around 13th April?



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm due to test on the 13th April, love to have a few buddies. 

I'm feeling better today, I was really bloated after all the ec and et. Took last pregnyl on Sat so now on their own. I think the best thing now is to drink lots ( I really could enjoy a glass of wine  ), rest , and keep busy enough to try and speed up the wait .

DH is convinced we'll be on for twins, which is good keeps me positive but worried about being disapointed.

Good luck to you all out there.

Love
Springtime


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Springtime,
I'm due to test on the 14th so I'm really hoping it will be a GOOD Friday for me.
I know what you mean about the wine, i could do with a glass or two to steady my nerves!!

I'm getting aches & pains but depending on what mood I'm they either a negative or a positive sign.
Ive started to feel sick for the last two mornings but that really has to be all in my mind  
I wish i could go to sleep & wake up on the day of the test.

Good luck to you

Jane


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi springtime
i test on the 16th so fingers crossed for all of us ,, could you tell me this how many cells had your embies mine was a 6 cell and 4 cell is that good sorry not really sure about these cell things spk soon    luv maria xxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 2ww buddies

I know what you mean about 2 weeks seeming forever, I don't feel sick apparently the embryo implants on about day 5 after fertilisation so that was yesterday for me. I wish I could see in there.

Maria your embies sound really good I only had a 2 cell and a 4 cell though they said they were good ones (whatever that means). At least yours are steaming away.

I dont feel sick and I've had no bleeding (some get implantation spotting I think). I had bloated tummy though boy its been uncomfortable. MY main worry is coughing. et day and 2 days after my cough was worse and I'm a bit worried that its dislodged them.

Ah well I guess we have to worry

I found this website - stages of embryo to baby development its quitei nteresting. 
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/

Cheers
Springtime


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls, my big day is also good friday!!!!! the 14th! Fingers crossed!!
Just on day 3 now and feeling a bit nauseous and achey but I believe thats the evil cyclogest working!
I had an unexpected IUI procedure, although I was expecting ICSI, so Im still in shock!  
Will look forward to spending some time with you all on here over the next two weeks or so!!!
Love and hugs to you all
Yonnie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Arghhh.....just pressed the wrong button and lost my post!!!

Anyway ~ Hi to Springtime, Jane and Maria (and Jane, welcome to FF too )

You're all welcome to join all the others chatting on the 2ww....follow the link to find them and you'll find the 2ww list too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53533.msg708693.html#msg708693

Loads of luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hiya 

I believe I have spoken with you Springtime and Maria on another thread.  But I am testing 14/04 too - like you Yonny and Jane-K, hoping 'good' Friday is a good un.

Hope everyone keeping fine and look forward to sharing some symptoms etc.

Lots of babydust
Lynn xxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi buddies...

I test on the 14th April..    feeling really positive about this...   

Hubby tells me this is the lambing season so we should all be ok    

Have you all started your 2ww diaries??  


Good Luck everyone chat soon

Als


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Like Springtime I test on the 13th April too! This 2WW is just so long. I had a medicated FET. Feel great apart from the tiredness. I wish all you girls all the luck in the world.          

Take Care

Emma xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi emmsy!!
I used to live in Glengormley!!! 
How is jolly old Belfast these days?? How do you find your treatment over there?
I test the day after you, glad you feel ok............this 2ww gives you the head staggers doesnt it!!!  
Lots of luck to you honey!
Love to everyone else.............anyone got any more symptoms I should know about??  
Yonny x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hii good buddies!

Well Good Friday I will be logging on all day to find out whats going on. Real Easter bunnies. Hi Lynne, Als, Yonny and Emma good to hear from you. 

Emma so glad to have someone on the same day as me!

Keep positive everyone. I don't seem to have so many sypptoms now, tummy still a little tender/bloated boobs a little full (v. sensitive nipples) sorry if this is TMI! So I hope they are inther doing their stuff!

I think you just have to keep busy to pass the time and stop yourself agonising over everything!!!! 

Good luck little embies

Springtime XXX


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Morning Girls

  to Jane, Yonny, Lynn & Als for testing on the 14th & Maria for the 16th I hope it is         all round!!!!

Springtime i'm glad to have someone share the day with me also although feeling slightly under pressure now we are the first ones to test!    I am on another thread and I am the last to test!!! 

Yonny - Hi great to speak to someone who lived in NI!    So far so good with my treatment thanks. I am at the regional fertility clinic at the Royal and they have been fantastic - admin staff left a lot to be desired   but other than that it's been great. Did you ever go for treatment when you were living in NI?

Anyone doing any rituals on their 2WW?   Feel loopy enough on the wait but I have been wearing alot of orange. Tried the pineapple juice for the first couple of days, small glass in the morning ( i hate the stuff) things we do eh?!   

Anyway take care girls I hope to catch up with you all later.

Emmaxxx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi girls,

I am testing on the 12th and I am going crazy.  I did the mistake of home testing yesterday and it was BFN for me.  I know it is much too early as its only 6 days since IUI.   
I have slight period like cramps all the time and I am scared that this is not a good sign.  Otherwise I dont have any other symptoms.  I cant concentrate on anything and I am not in the mood to work.  This waiting is killing me.  

Good luck to all you girls waiting to be tested I pray that it will be    

Pleae let me know if my symptoms are normal or if anyone else is feeling like this?

Luv

Diana


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Diana and fellow buddies

I was thinking of testing early too, does anyone know anything about this? I want to test every day!!!! A negative would be  I don't know how the drugs inpact the tests I had the HGT injections (Pregnyl). I suppose I don't really know what the pg test actually measures.

NTI - I thgink you are quite normal, try to relax and find things to take your mind off it. Its not that easy I know but stay positive, if the tests could tell by now the clinics would get you to test now and everyone in 2ww would be testing every day.

I'm having a calmer day today I ave virtually no symptoms of anything so of course I will worry about that. I have counted the days between now and the 12th a few times. Written them on my pad, circled them etc etc!!!! We are not mad!!

Best of luck and hope for success for all of us.

Springtime


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Diana and the rest of my loopy friends  

This 2WW does indeed drive us all around the bend!!! I have been feeling exactly the same as you and I checked out this link that was on another thread. It put my mind at rest alot I hope it does for the rest of you. I would recommend you check out the section re: HCG Levels (the pregnancy hormone) and implantation.

http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp

Take Care

Emma xxx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi girls,  

Must say Im feeling much better today.  I wont let my BFN of yesterday discourage me, I was a fool to do it in the first place    I still have my slight cramping with a lower back ache but otherwise feeling energetic.  I tried to keep busy today and made a couple of appointments with clients to take my mind off things (not that it helped). BB slightly sore but nothing to write home about 

How are you girls coping today??

Emma I checked the site   did help and interesting.  What does the pineapple juice do>?  Should I start drinking too?>  

Springtime I know what you mean about testing everyday, I kept my test visible for an hour yesterday just in case a little line turned up  

Looking forward to seeing your posts..... keep well and look after yourselves lots of     and    

Luv
Diana


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Morning girls

I hope you are all well today. Diana just to let you know that some girls on the site recommend drinking a small glass of pineapple juice each morning for the first week to help with implantation. There is no guarantee that it will help you as everyone is different. Some girls who used it got a BFP, and others got a BFN so its up to you. I don't like pineapple juice its disgusting. It has to be 100% pineapple juice (not from concentrate) but I tried it anyway so who knows. I suppose at this stage of the game I would try anything!  

Take care ladies

Emma xxx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Springtime,
I too am testing on 13/Apr
Would be happy to buddy up with you and the other ladies and hopefully encourage eachother through this torturous wait!
Would love to hear from you all, sending you all lots of  postive vives.
Love Cx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies in waiting!
I too am in the 2ww and due to test on 13April.
Happy to buddy up with you to share stories, give support and advice!
Good luck to all of you.
Cx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Colette and everyone.

I think that makes three of us testing on the 13th and 3 on the 14th so fingers crossed!!!When my brain can retain something for longer than a fraction of a second I'll have a look through the thread and do a summary.

I read some other thread stuff and it seems the pregnyl injections can affect the test giving a false pos testing early, otherwise would give you a negative. So the shareholders of clearblue are not set for quite the windfall they could have had I will wait until 13th(probably )

I feel a lot better now not particularly bloated - though boobs got sorer today- that obviously tells me nothing useful! I havn't had any pineapple juice though so I might worry about that for a while!

IF anyone else's brain really struggling to keep up with things other than this? Last week I kept forgetting things but blamed the sedative. Now I think its just lack of focus on anything else! 

DH is being quite sweet, he is keen to make me drink fluids - love him. I certainly have to get up to the loo every night now!

Ah well keep on waiting test buddies and lots of good wishes to you all.

Springtime


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
well day 4 for me another ten days to go had my et on sunday 2nd april so testing 16 th april hope that easter sunday is a good omen ,,,, well anyway the first few day i have been feeling really rotten really light headed and had a really boakie sickie feeling ohh yeah lol tmi i had the runs as well  anyway yesterday i felt reasonably ok just tierd being so lazy these days ,, today is a different story i was lying in bed and my mobile went off it was a message from my sister saying she was thinking of me and i was half way there as she thought it was one week today well girls i burst out crying thinkin how can she not remeber that i just got my embies in on sunday lol i was sobbing my heart out lol omg im going to be a basket case by the end of this lol  emmsy i come from northern ireland im attending the regional fertility centre well anyway spk to u all soon hope  you are all not feeling as emotional as me today luv maria xxx


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hiya everyone,
i am pretty new to this site, and am testing on the 13th too,so nice to know there are others out there at the same stage.its my first ivf/icsi.this 2ww is soooo nerve racking isnt it.i keep getting symtoms that make me panic that af is on its way.have had tummy pains until today.does anyone else feel really tired?so is the pineapple juice only supposed to be drunk in the first week of 2ww? it would be so great to chat to you all and i wish you all lots and lots of luck.
take care.
love a xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

It is day 7 for me today - half way there!!!

I have been experiencing symptoms similar to you Maria - heres hoping thats a good thing!!  But I think the mind plays mad games too...  I have been a bit lightheaded and get a sickie feeling, also had cramping!  Oh and ()() are a bit tender.  I have woke up last two mornings at crazy hours needing the loo.  I have thought back to my previous attempts and for the life of me I cannot remember any of my previous attempts symptoms to compare 

How is everyone keeping?

Oh, and I thought I would give the Pineapple juice and brazil nuts a try.  I am actually finding the Pineapple juice quite refreshing. a - not sure if you take if for one or two weeks of the 2ww.  Sorry, does anyone else know?  But I may continue as I am kinda liking the Pineapple juice.

TC Lynn x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls 
well its day 5 for me ... feeling pretty down today cos i havent really felt anything ,,, was lying awake last nite couldnt sleep thinking why am i puting myself thro this ,,,, the reason is i want this so so badly want to make my dh a daddy please babys stay in there ......... this is my 6th time doing icsi why do i feel so negative about it i was so positive all thro the injections and everything now all i feel is dread wish i could snap out of it ..... lynm u are like me cant remember my symptoms last time either but i vaguely remeber haveing really bad cramps lower tummy but cant remember when but i went on to have a bfp but sadly i m/c shortly after wish i had of known about this site then i could have compared note ..... well anyway got a acupunture session this afternoon so hopefully that will cheer me up spk to u all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Lovely to read all your messages!

I was supposed to be testing next Thurs 13th however phoned Bourn Hall yesterday to ask if I can test Friday instead, which I know sounds absolutely crazy .... BUT .... I was off work last Wed-Fri taken as A/Leave (some holiday!  having GA, follicles sucked out, a ruptured blood vessell, loads of bleeding, stitches, OHSS, barely able to walk with pain!!) and this week I've pulled a sickie which I feel soooooooooooo guilty about, even though I am genuinely not well enough to go to work and be subjected to office stress etc!!  also I haven't been a serial sickie taker so should cut myself some slack!  so I don't feel it appropriate to go into the office on Monday and ask for Thursday off ... it won't go down well, believe me!
So I thought I'd rater eliminate some stress by going for blood test on the Friday instead, as one day will not make any difference to whether I am or not PG.  Also, I'm hoping that with it being Good Friday that it might infact be a jolly good friday in more that one sense of the word!

Anyway, it's been a hell of a week, haven't left the house in over a week (except for EC/ET) and starting to feel like a mental patient!  The thought of having to potentially go thru all this again just sickens me, it's been such a long journey and a painful one at that!

Cx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

I also test on 14th!!  So I suppose I'm half way there.
I have been eating cashew nuts rather than brazils. The nut thing isfor the added protein anyway, so I thought I may as well eat my favourites and just eat more of them to balance up with the brazils 

this is my thirs attempt at IVF but my second fresh cycle of ICSI and I must say this time is much easier that the last two. Maybe that is a good sign for me, I don't know. 

I've got the usual mind blowing symptoms, the period pains the sore boobs, all of which are brought on by progesterone, so there's absolutely no point in asking yourself the big "am i or aren't I question" the progesterone masks the positive and the negative signs, with its own symptoms, but it does drive you mad.

Colette I'm sory you;ve been messed about with your test day. that must be really frustrating, but as you quite rightly say, it won't impact your result one way or another. for me, I need to get past tuesday evening with no bleeding. That's how far I got last time. also.....get out of the house!!! Lying still will not  get you pregnant I promise you. get some fresh air, it will make you feel better. 

Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Buddies  

I have collated a list of all our test dates so we can get excited for each other too. Let me know if I missed/got any wrong.

Diane    12th
a          13th
Emma    13th
Spring    13th
Collette 13th /14th
Lynne    14th
ALS      14th
Jane      14th
Yonny    14th
Maria    16th

Bust week next week girls!
Good luck and baby dust to us all.   

Springtime


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Smart thinking Springtime  

Now we know where everyone is testing.  When I read it I kinda got a wee bit excited    

Roll on next week and lets hope it brings lots of         for us all in time for Easter.

TC Everyone
Lynn xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

All of a sudden I have lots of cramping and period pain. Not happy!!!
Could be implantation could be progesterone who the hell knows


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Springy! good to see the list of 2ww-ers .... just a few weeks ago I was a ww-er but in a different sense (weight watcher!!).  Managed to lose 19pounds in 10 weeks .... it got to Jan and I paniced abit thinking oh my god the treatment is looming so wanted to loose a bit of the festive bulge to improve chances, so hopefully this will work!

Sho - I too am guzzling the cashews ... organic unsalted though.  Not as nice as salted but thought a bit healthier.  Although have also got brazil nuts but they're not 'arf as nice!!  Good luck, here's wishing AF doesn't rear her ugly head before or after Tuesday ... thing with me is have no idea when I'm due on as cycle sooooo irregular ... last cycle was 42 days!  prior to that 33!!! 

Ladies, not taken with the pineapple juice ...yuk!

Maria - bless you, sorry you're having a rotten day, hope you feel better soon and keep positive.  Did they tell you why your previous attempts haven't worked?  How was accupunture?

A- I too am tired alot of the time, and surprisingly I've been sleeping well every night except last when I didn't fall asleep till 1am. 

Back to work on Monday ... dreading it, then again it might take my mind of babies! 

Big hugs to all of you .... 
Cx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi colette
thanks for your kind wishes .... well just been for my acupunture session it was sooooooo lovely and so relaxing she didnt put any needles near my tummy she put them in my wrists and feet she was able to tell me i was too stressed out i could have told her that for nothing ::  colette no they never found out why i couldnt keep my babies if it happens this time i will be asking plenty of questions but im not going to think of that positive thoughts and all that   spk to u soon luv maria xx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sho I missed you off how could I -  sorry brain mushy. The symptoms for AF and PG seem virtually the same I think so stay +ve. 

Diane    12th
a          13th
Emma    13th
Spring    13th
Collette 13th /14th
Lynne    14th
Sho      14th
ALS      14th
Jane      14th
Yonny    14th
Maria    16th

6 buddies testing on the 14th what a day 

I just saw that going to the loo a lot is a good sign, I know I'm drinking more but that cheered me up as I'm going pretty often and even in the mniddle of the night which is unheard of for me.

Have a good weekend everyone I won't be able to read your posts until Monday boo hoo.

Love
Spring


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Hope you're all feeling OK today.

Didn't sleep very well last nite, was majorly bloated and uncomfortable and just irritable.  DH was very sweet and caring but I just kinda pushed him away as I was a bit down.

Had a few tears this morning   .... it's my niece Lauren's 2nd birthday but she lives in Ireland so won't be seeing her today, which is upsetting as I love that girl.  Have been trying to get through to her all morning to sing her Happy Birthday but phone constantly engaged!!

Springtime, it's reassuring to know that AF and PG symptoms are very similar as I've got the AF pains, sore boobs and shooting pains in bottom.  Does anyone else have these shooting pains?  My sis in law says she had these all through her pregnancy but doubt I'd be getting them this early.

What a lovely day it is, sun shining, blue skies ..... ahhhh.

Have a great weekend all of you ....

Cx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Collette

I've pretty much got the same as you. I get shooting pains up thefron if youknow what I mean, but I have been know to have them ina normal month anyway. Period pains were bad yesterday. PRetty much constant and my tummy was really firm and bloated. I must admit I'm a bit worried this morning, tummy not as bloated. My boobs are still tender but not as bad, but if I'm honest they tend not to be as bad in the morning and get wore through the day so we'll see.

I've been trying to keep it in perspective. If we were getting pregnant naturally you wouldn't notice any symptoms at this stage. Sickness, headaches and all that come on after a few weeks. I think I'm looking far too hard. At this stage last time I was absolutely sure it hadn't worked and I don't feel like that this time so maybe that is a good sign.

Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
well another sleepless night again ,, tossing and turning most of the night ......... this morning i woke to a blinding headache hope all these symptoms are a good sign also felt emotional again this morning dont feel as bad as i did yesterday emotionally thank god ,,,going to go for a nice drive today and spoil myself dh is off today so at least i will have company dont think i like my own company i think too much    lol anyways have a nice day girls speak to you soon luv maria


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

More than halfway through 2ww now  

I am like you Maria -  tossing and turning during the night, that has been Wed, Thurs and last night it has happened.  I am shattered with these sleepless nights.  Not sure what it means but I know I sleep bad when I am worried 

I still have sore ()() and feeling a bit sickly, again not sure if it is a good sign or the old pessaries playing tricks!! Oh and a mad ache down my left side   What about everyone else, how are you all feeling?

I hope next week goes quicker than this week.

I am going to a joint birthday party today at 2pm,  for my goddaughter and her little sister (there is 1 year 2 weeks between them) and I believe there shall be around 27 kids there.  I am looking forward to it.

Have a nice weekend.

Lynn xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi  girls
just a quick update went out for a lovely afternoon but had to come back as the pains in my back were killing me feel like that before my period comes also boobs have been sore on and off is this normal or am i going mad .........still havent felt any twinges down below going to lie down for a bit will be back on later      feel as if im going mad does anyone else feel like this spk to u later luv maria xxx


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi everyone. hope you are all having a nice week end. i went for a walk this afternoon with my dh as had to get out the house and it is such a lovely day.my symtoms sound similar to you all,af pains everyday and the feeling that any minute its going to arrive.my() () are not as tender as they were a few days ago,hope not a bad sign. this 2ww is such a nightmare isnt it,i feel like im going slowly mad.
how is everyone feeling at the moment?i have to do test at home on 13th.do you all have to go to your clinic?
im getting more and more nervous.
hope you are all ok.
take care and lots of positive vibes.
love a xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

I hope the weekend isn't going too slowly for you all. It is for me. I didn't have a bad day yesterday managed to go out and find a chocolate shop sent to me from heaven which cheered me right up!

So far still the Af pains of varying severity and wicked nipples which seem a bit worse this morning (I'm not complaining). I may or may not have had a spell of lightheadedness yesterday (It could have just been inmy head) and I think the veins on my boobs are a bit more pronounced, or could be that I'm just looking harder, I don't know.

a      my boobs were not that sore yessterday but came back with a vengeance today so don't worry too much about that

fingers still crossed for everyone. diane only three days to go!!!!!!!


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

afternoon ladies,
well what a week we've got infront of us i test on weds 12th looks like i'm the 1st off the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1getting really scared now this is my 3rd tx and would love it to be my last.it's about time ladyluck shined on me for a change never have much luck with anything i'm convinced i did something awfull in a former life!well just chilling today and then got friends coming over for a meal this evening it's good to keep busy but i think once tommorrow arrives i'm going to start freeking i really thought it would get easier the mor tx we have but it's getting more nerve racking.
good luck to everyone who's testing in the coming week lets hope we all get what we deserve thats lots of bfp's.
love poopy.x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi poopy
know wot you mean  im going insane im day 7 today another week to go obsessing abt everything .........i know wot you mean when you say you think you done something in the past life feel like that myself keep getting knocked down when i think ive succeded this is my sixth icsi and it doesnt get any better it gets worse .......... do you have any symptoms have you had wot you thought were implantation cramps or pains i havent had anything omg please get me thro this next week before i go insane ........wish i could cheer up and get more positive just scared i suppose spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Evening Ladies

Looks like we are all in for a long second week...

Poopy - Are you nervous about Wed?  I will be thinking of you and popping in regularly to see how you get on   

Maria - I am testing Friday and I too am worrying.  I seemed to have sore ( )( ) and feeling sickish but is has defo worn off.  There is so many different stories that I dont know what is a good sign or a bad sign  .  This is my 4th IVF and I cannot get pregnant any other way so I am just hoping that 'just maybe'

How is everyone else keeping?

TC
Lynn  xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lynn in answer to your question...BAD!!!!
I'm stressed as hell today. I think my cervix is low which is sign that your period is on its way, period pains and sore boobs, although I have to say that the pains are no worse than they have been all week, just lower. I'm very very worried. I can't seem to see past Friday with a sense of dread. Its as if there is no life past friday until I get the call to say one way or another. Last time my period came on Tuesday, so if I can get past there i think I'll feel a bit better, but I'm not all that positive.

Countless women say they were sure their period was on its way when they got a positive so I'm just trying to hold on to that but it's hard isn't it.

Have you just had the sore boobs or have you had pains as well?


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Sho28 - I am having pains too, cramp like.  Like you I dont think they are any worse than I have been experiencing for the last week.  I have woke up this morning and feel really lousy, with pains low down.  I have been having pains on and off in my left side too!!!

TC 
Lynn xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I got lost on FF & ended up on another thread, I'm crap with computers 
Cant believe how many of us are testing on the 14th.

Quick update, i lost all my symptoms except AF pains around day 4, since then mild AF pains are all Ive had, very restless of a night but thats cause I'm thinking too much. Yesterday i had the tiniest speck of brown ick which sent me into a depression, none for the rest of the day but this morning i swiped (Sorry TMI) & i got more brown ick. 

I'm trying not to worry cause Ive read so many posts that some girls have symptoms & some don't both types can go on to test positive.
According to BabyMed implantation can occur between day 6-12 after EC & fertilisation, so with my EC occurring on the 29th i could just scrape in but I'm not holding out much hope. I want to do a test today, some one stop me!!!!!!

Jane XXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
well i was really bad last night i couldnt sleep so guess wot i did a test   it was negetive ohh im soo annoyed with myself wish i hadnt have done it feeling really low now hope it has been to early and i used the hospital test so im hoping they are slow reading test spk to you all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi test buddies.

It just gets worse doesn't it. 

Maria - I really wanted to have a sneak test today luckily didn't. I reallyy understand why you would do that. Don't worry too much about the -ve. There has to be a certain level of the hormone which makes the test work. Often people on the correct test date only get a faint line on the proper test day that gets stronger after, so not suprising if you get a neg. I don't think you are due to test until 16th is that right? Keep strong we are all thinking of you. I put a link on one of my posts which shows the development of the embie yours are only just getting their grip on things I should think at this stage.

Poopy Hi, hope that little embie is hanging in there. I'll be checking boards on the 12th for you and Diane.

Jane sorry your feeling down you know everyone has different symptoms some have none so you can't tell. I spent a couple of days last week worried that I showed no implantation bleeding. Then I got a bit of yellow/brown mucus and now worried its a sign of AF. 

I'm coughing a lot, which really worries me. I coughed this morning and got a bad pain right accross my tummy, like a shock had gone through. I'm sure my womb gave a massive  contraction and I'm currently thinking my embies have been disloged. No blood or anything yet but it was only 20 mins ago. Apart from that tum isn't as bloated doesn't has few twinges but not much. ()() pretty sore. Feeling down 

Does AF often come before test is due or after a negative test? I had the pregnyl injections not pessaries don't know have that afects.

Everyone else best wishes to you all try and stay  Try and sleep I know what you mean about sleeping badly.

Hugs
Springtime


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi springtime
yes my test isnt till 16th of april .......i feel so stupid why couldnt i have waited havent had sore (.)(.) the last 2 days think that is why ........ got too stop obsessing and just wait and see thanks for your kind words luv mariaxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls, havent really been posting lately as nothings been happening with me!!!
Just on day 10 of 2ww now and really nothing more than the nausea to report! 
I have a hpt in the house too jane, and I really want to test!!!!!  
I dont think I can stop myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yonny x


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi 2ww buddies,how are you all doing.it sounds like this 2ww is driving us all mad.i had severe af pains over the weekend and was convinced it was af on way.i'v had pains all last week but they were much worse on saturday.can this be the cyclogest?i woke up this mornig feeling more positive which is good as felt so down over weekend,just felt like crying.
jane i have been tempted to test early too but my dh wont let me which is good.
so this is such a big week for us all isnt it.im getting nervous already.how is everyone coping?
lots of love and luck to you all.
a xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Damn and blast!!!!!!! 
Yes, this stupid female did a test way too early (day 10) and it came up negative!!! 
So cross and fed up!!!!!
Y x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI YONNY
OHH SWEETHEART WELCOME TO THE CLUB .......... I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL BUT I HAVE BEEN ADVISED THAT WE ARE TOO EARLY TESTING SO FINGERS CROSSED AND IM NOT GOING NEAR ANOTHER TEST TILL SUNDAY EVEN IF I HAVE TO CUT MY HANDS OFF  GOOD LUCK DARLIN FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR ALL OF US LUV MARIA XXX


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Talked DH into getting a HPT tonight so i can do it in the morning, Day 11, good idea or bad
I'm slowly going round the bend . If i hadn't have got this icky discharge id have been OK, i think!

Jane


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Its me again  
Forgot to ask, my last period was on the 1st March, ec 29th, et 31th, 
when would my next period be due
Jane xxxxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Jane

Well the    will be trying to stop you. I'm due to test Thurs but I'll probably test Weds. Reading the posts iesting early seems to cause people a lot of anguish.There seem to be false negs and false positives both a nightmare. 

I'm interested in your AF question too I couldn't work it out.

hugs to you
Springtime


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's our list for this week   

Diane    12th  Weds
Poopy    12th
a          13th  Thurs
Emma    13th
Spring    13th
Collette 13th /14th
Lynne    14th  FRI
Sho      14th
ALS      14th
Jane      14th
Yonny    14th
Maria    16th  SUn


Baby dust over everyone.


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi again!!
Think Ive got my head sorted now!! 
Read a post from one of the girls on the male factor thread who tragically lost twins quite a way in to her pregnancy poor love and Ive made myself put things into perspective!
Im not testing again till friday, promise!!! and if its a BFN then so be it, not meant to be!
Wont be happy but I have to just soldier on and get to grips with ICSI next, there are a lot worse things happening out there I know!!
So, no discharge, still tender boobs and nauseous!  and thats about it!!!!
Love to all of you and catch up soon!!
Y x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!!

Well today is a bench mark for me. Last time I got my period today so I need to get past today to keep any sense of positivity.

My boobs are really sore and I think a bit bigger than usual, my husband says they are more veiny as well, but that could be because we're looking for veins! Period pains are still hanging around, but still stronger in the evenings. the only thing that concerns me is that my temperature seems to be a little bit lower this morning.

how's everyone else doing symptom wise

Good luck Diane fo tomorrow!!


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Morning Girls, 

Springtime, I got my HTP last night but so far its still in its wrapper!! I'll just have to take every day as it comes & hope the   are watching me.
Someone on another thread answered my question about when AF was due & its suppose to be around the same time as you test.

A quick update on my symptoms, the icky discharge has gotten slightly worse, AF pains have stayed the same, Ive no sore (.)(.)'s & my stomach is as flat as a pancake.
I felt a little sick last night but it didn't last long. This morning i was really dizzy when i first got up, with a little sickly feeling but that has passed now. When i put my details into a due date site it said i could test on the 13th, what do you think Go for it or not
Hugs to everyone, Jane xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi eveyone,how are you all doing?
im feeling pretty down today as have had very strong af pains on and off sice saturday,spoke to my clinic today and they said it sound like my af might be coming.im really hoping not,but cant stop crying.
sho28 are you af pains really bad,are they like when you first start af?mine are worse in evening too.
has anyone else got symtoms like this?
lots of luck to you all.
love a xx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Jane-K said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Springtime, I got my HTP last night but so far its still in its wrapper!! I'll just have to take every day as it comes & hope the  are watching me.
> Someone on another thread answered my question about when AF was due & its suppose to be around the same time as you test.
> ...


Well done for not testing, I have to say that I dont know where our one HPT is I'd have to ask my DH and then there'd be persuation not to so that is a help. I can't easily get out to a chemist as my DH drops me at work which is in middle of nowhere! Mind you I have my car today ha ha! You sound more composed about it and I feel like that too I can probably wait until proper day.

As for discharge it might well be good news, plenty of peopl on the forums have quite a bit of implant bleeding and discharge. I know because I read everything yesterday I was so obsessed. So sticky vibes from me and stay positive.

Hugs
Springtime


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Day 11 - I have been having period pains and this has certainly knocked my positivity.  Like you Sho28, it seems to be as the afternoon - evening wears on.  I felt a bit sick this morning but I am about to have my breakfast so I assume it will clear as I am a bit peckish.

I think you pschoanalyse everything you feel?? and I keep telling myself to stay    as it seems everyone gets various similar symptoms and then go on to have a positive or negative

How is everyone today?


Regards
Lynn xx


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Morning Girls

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but I hope to do personals later. I am feeling quite down myself as I have a sharp, shooting pain on my right side that comes and goes through out the day for the past two days and it is worrying me. Other than that I haven't had any bleeding or discharge other that the mess the bloody cyclogest leaves!!!   No sore boobs nothing. DOn't know what to make of it all, ah well will soon know on Thursday morning!!!

Take care girls and I hope you all have a good day    

Emma xxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emma 
just want to wish you good luck for your test on wed........ know wot you mean abt feeling really down been really down myself im day 9 i test on sunday and i did a test yesterday morning and it came up negetive wish i hadnt of done it but i was going insane now i feel a bit low cos i havent really had any symptoms no sore boobs nothing so you arent on your own .. by the way emma im from belfast ... that shooting pain could be your embies implanting in more fingers crossed it is spk to you soon luv maria xxx


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Maria

Lovely to hear from you I wish you all the luck in the world for Sunday. Day 9 is far too early so please try not to be too sad about the result there is plenty of time left for it to change. I have read so many stories from ladies who's result went from neg to positive between Day 14 & Day 15! so don't give up hope. I say a prayer for all the FF ladies on this board so hopeful someone up there is listening!    It's great to have another Belfast girl on board!! Are you at the Royal or Origin? How are you finding the clinic? Thanks for your advice on the shooting pain I really hope it is implantation.

Well Maria best of luck I will be popping in and out of this thread to see how everyone is doing. Stay away from the peesticks until Sunday that is an order!!!        

Luck & Love to you

Emma xxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emma
im at the royal find it ok .... i work in the place so its handy for me to nip down to the clinic from my ward .... the only thing i dont like about the clinic that there is no privacy that waiting room is a disgrace theres no side doors when you get bad news its not nice when you get told bad news that you have to bump into pregnant women they seriously need to look at that ... also the admin staff need to look at how they deal with patients there manners is alot to be desired ...... the doctors hmm ok feel sometimes they havent enough time for you...... have you heard any reports on orgin fertility clinic wonder wots that like prob really dear havent had any nhs have had to pay for all of my tratments spk to you soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I went & did it & of course it was a BFN  
I feel strangely calm, it was the result i thought it would be, I'm going to test again on my proper day (Fri) but i don't hold out much hope.
My DH is so disappointed because he really thought it was going to work, a fact he kept secret until today cause he didn't want to put more pressure on me.
But I'll pick myself up again, i still have one more throw of the dice.

Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Janey jane!!!!
You and me both honey!!!!!  
Posted you on another thread lovey!!!!
Hugs Yonny x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Jane and Yonny

My heart is aching for you both, but you are a few days too early you just can't tell yet. The tests only pick up when there is enough HCT and you probably havn't got enough at this stage. I really know how you feel wanting to test, yesterday was a torment for me I would have tested if I could have. 

Sending you and all our test buddies happy vibes and  

Love
Spring


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!

Well I think we're all starting to lose it and I have to say it relieves me that everyone else is feeling the same.

I'm very panicky today because this is as far as I got on my last fresh cycle. My pains have moved today from just the evening to seemingly all day. my boobs are not quite as sore as they have been. Pains are actually quite sharp but not lasting very long. I think I may have had some light headedness but it could be all in my head! One friend of mine said she had period pains all through her pregnancy that were actually worse than her period but her baby was born perfectly healthily. Apparently pains are quite normal.

I personally think the home tests aren't a good idea, I know women with babies who got negatives from those things at 5 weeks!! Waste of time.

I'm trying very hard to stay positive and assume that the aches and pains are progesterone linked. When I get really bad, I go for a lie down to relax or have a little sleep and that seems to help my stress levels at the moment.

Are we all counting the sleeps??!!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm counting the Bl......y  hours  ! 

Spring
Fellow mad woman


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi springtime
how are you feel like im going insane ........... wot symptoms have you had today will say a wee prayer for everyone taking there test tomorrow and the rest of the week fingers crossed    luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi girls 

Yonny, I know..I know but I couldn't help it, where are the   when you need them.
Springtime, thanks for your kind words but I think its all over as I'm getting the dreaded blood now. I'm so glad I found this site, everyones been a real help & I know were to come for support on my next cycle.

Hugs, Jane xx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on line for a while.  Went back to work y'day - feeling awful. 

In a strange kinda way it's nice to read your threads to know I'm not alone in how I'm feeling.

I have THE worst AF pains, I am soooooooooooooooo bloated I look 5 mths preggers and my (.)(.) are soooooooooooooooo sore, my pelvic area is really painful especially when I walk - feels like my insides are going to fall out and it hurts when I wee (sorry TMI).  If that isn't bad enough I also look haggared ... everyone at work keeps telling me how pale I look and I think the cyclogest is playing havoc with my skin, really dry and spott.  

I just don't know what to do with myself.  I am absolutely convinced AF is on her blasted way.    The only other thing the above could mean is that I have got OHS.  

I agree that the last few days of the 2WW are the worst.  I am almost preparing myself for a negative when I test on Friday.  I think its for the best otherwise I will be devastated.  Finding it really hard to remain positive even tho all my friends keep telling me to do so.  It's so difficult esp when you know your own body and know what your usual AF symptoms are like.  Surely these symptoms aren't associated with being pregnant

Sorry to whinge ladies, just having a particularly BAD day  

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Take care and speak to you all soon.  Sending you lots of love and the best of luck  

    Absolutely no relevance but love the dancing banana!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!!

Just wanted to drop in and wish you all the best of luck!! I frequently read all your posts and my heart goes out to each and everyone of you! I hope that you all get the   you are trying so hard for!!


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Morning!!!
Well, hello to day twelve!!!!!!
No bleeding, no discharge, no nothing!!!! Apart from a sickly feeling I just cant shift ( oh yes, and that dirty ol' negative i did on Monday!! )
Thanks for your kind wishes sailaice, very sweet of you!
Colette honey, hope your feeling better today?

Where does one find the smileys on the quick reply post??

Yonny x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Yes day 12 for me also!!  
Yonny - I too have a bit of a sickly feeling that comes and goes.  Also, been having cramps every evening for the last 3/4 nights....

How is everyone?  I have gone from being positive to negative, back again...  Emotions are all over the place.

TC 
Lynn xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

morning girls it was a bfn for the 3rd time this morning but just want to wish everyone else good luck for the next few days.thats it really have not much else to say.
love poopy.x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

oh poopy!!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Poopy

I'm so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you. 

A big hug to you
Spring


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

poopy,
im so sorry to hear that.thinking of you and sending you a big hug.
lots of love a xx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi cycle buddies

Well last night I found a small bloodstain, just thought it was all over and AF had come. This morning early I expected more flow but had nothing more. Since then I got a bit of  brown sticky discharge. If I wasn't in 2ww I would assume seeing this it was AF starting. I think its probably over for me, but clinging to hope that it isn't. If AF really flows then I guess it is.

I will do another cycle but its sooooo disapointing. MY DH was convinced it would work. 

Springtime


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Poopy - I am so so sorry   

Springtime - Everything crossed for tomorrow try not to be down still one day to go     

Love and luck to all the ladies

Emma xxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi poopy
im so so sorry darlin    thinking of you luv maria xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Colette, hope your feelin better today 
Sailaice, thanks for your kind words 
Poopy, I'm so sorry, Ive left a message for you 

Springtime, Ive had icky discharge & blood since day 10 but as everyone says it ain't over till its over. I phoned the clinic this morn, ready to pack it all in but although they don't want to give me false hope they told me to carry on until Fri & test again. My DH was convinced it would work this time as well, I don't know which is harder to cope with your own disappointment or theirs but fingers & toes crossed for a BFP 

Hugs Jane xxxxxx


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi everyone,hope you're all hanging in there.
well tommorow is test day for some of us....how nerve racking!!!!

springtime,try not to worry,have you had anymore bleeding?iv had really bad af cramps for 5 days now and convinced its on its way,the clinic told me to sounds like af is coming,but still to test tommorow.lots of good luck for tommorow to you.

colette, my pains are worse when i walk too,its strange isnt it.have you spoken to your clinic?
anyways lots of good luck to all fellow testers tommorow. 
love a xx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi a 

I just got my DH to go and buy more HPTs I got one with my pack of drugs but that won't be enough!!

Not bleeding any harder than this morning so desperatly hoping it is implantation bleeding not AF. Boobs still hurt! No real tummy pains though bloated. 

I'm feeling a bit more positive thanks to everyone on the threads. As long as AF doesn't come I'll be testing about 6:30 tomorrow morning!!!

Best of luck and babydust to all fellow.testers   

Springtime


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI GIRLS
HAS ANY OF YOU GOT BAD BACKACHE FEEL AS IF MY A/F IS COMING OHH PLEASE STAY AWAY    LUV MARIA


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Poop - So sorry hunny, thinking of you. 

Good Luck to a, Emma, Springtime and Collette tomorrow   

Day 12 today, only 2 more sleeps until test day!!!    

How is everyone feeling?

Regards
Lynn xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls!!
Well, 'slight brown discharge' here I come!!!!! Yup, Im afraid its got me too  
Im very grumpy but I think its cos I know what Fridays bringing!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!!
Lots of       to you!!

Good Friday gang How we doing?? Anyone got any good news!!!! 

Love
Yonny x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi everyone..

just to say BFN for me... AF not arrived yet but will do soon i know..... supposed to test on Friday.. but not going to bother.. ive used all my pee sticks... not worth buying anymore... AF will probably arrive Thursday evening if not before!!

Good luck all those waiting to test.. thinking of you ((((hugs))))

sorry to all those who havent had good news.. thinking of you ((((hugs))))

off to bed now for some serious self pitty.... little cry then work tomorrow as usual... life is soo hard sometimes!!

alsxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Als I think you have tested a bit too early to be honest. You really should wait til test day. For example, your test might detect pregnancy at 60 HSG and you might have 58 or 59. Test on the day people!!!!

Panic day for me, I was in the cinema trying to take my mind off things, went to the loo, and fark brown discharge. I was absolutely beside myself, came home and went to bed. Since then nothing, so I'm trying to remain positive. My temp is still up and boobs still sore so who knows.

Over the last few days my symptoms have really changed, from the start I was having really strong gripping AF pains and noe they are really mild but more frequent. Nipples are not sore now, but whole breast feels really bruised and full when they didn't before. All very confusing. My skin is awful. It does usually break out before a period but these things are like mount vesuvius 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Just think statistically it is unlikely that all of you will get a negative...keep hoping


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

I had my embryo transfer on the 31st March and in the 2ww to test on the 14th April. It really does havoc to you having to wait, I really am tempted to test before but have been able to overcome the feeling each time.

I went to Barts for my teartment and quite a number for their process baffles me based on what I have read on the procedure.

I was on down regulation from the 26th February and my 1st appointment was not until the 14th of March by which time I was into day 5 of my period and started injection on day 6.

I undertsand that initial blood work needs to happen on day 2 or 3 and injection started on day 3. Has anyone similar experiences.

I had complications following EC and was hospitalised subsequently. Long story on this but I am still very hopeful that it is BNP.

I had a two grade 2 with 5 and 7 cell embies transferred on day 3. I do hope this is a good sign.


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Morning Ladeeez.

How sad is this hey, been on here since 6.15am ............ can't sleep 

Slight change in my situation.  I am now testing today (the correct day) as I was going to wait until tomorrow when I'm not working as was worried wouldn't get the time off work due to calling in sick last week, however, since weekend have had THE worst constipation ever had in my life, so I am guessing that has been contributing to the bloating and abdominal pain when walking, going to the toilet etc.  Also I found a lot of blood in my No2 yesterday (sorry - way TMI but best to check these things!) so I spoke to my boss and told her and ended up in tears (she doesn't know I'm having ICSI treatment) and she advised me to see my GP so I went along yesterday afternoon and they prescribed Lactulose ....... put it this way I was crying in complete agony last night, it was horrendous.  The pain was excrutiating and I felt like death.  Add to that the sore boobs, AF pains, headaches, major bloating and itchy skin - I was in tears going out of my mind.  Has anyone else had the really itchy skin?  I've had it for at least the last 5 days or so, it's so uncomfortable.  I also phoned nurse co-ordinator at the clinic, she was keen for me to come in ASAP so Doctor signed me off and so I am now off today to have my blood test at the clinic.  Despite everything I am still holding out some hope of a BFP - you just have to really, don't you? - but also trying to prepare myself for BFN.  I really don't think I could go through all this again in a hurry, I've found it particularly hard and painful but clinic says the pain could be OHS due to 21 eggs at EC.

Poopy - I was so sorry to read your news, bless you sweetie - I can't imagine how you're feeling but I'm sending you a massive hug and I hope you are coping ok.  Take care x x x

Everyone else testing today/tomorrow - Seriously best of luck to all of you.  Let us know how you've all got on .... and take care.  Sending you all lots of babydust  
Cx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hi Sho & welcome, my skin is absolutely awful, loads of spots everywhere, its never been like this even when i was a teenager, I'm blaming the botty bombs & their horrible fat content.

Well my AF is in full flow now so although Ive been told by the clinic to still test tomorrow I know its going to be a BFN. I'm now looking towards my second go.

Colette your week sounds awful, hope your feelin better soon & get a lovely BFP today  

Good luck to everyone who's testing today & tomorrow, Sho's right statistically some of us have got to get +'s.
Hugs Jane xxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls!
Well, she's here well and proper old AF so I can safely assume that I am a BFN! 
have just phoned the hospital to see what happens next and when I can get going again so just waiting for the phonecall !
Jane, looks like we're going through the next bit together as well lovey!! 
We'll get there!!! Dont lose touch!! 
Colette sweetie you poor thing, what a nightmare, loads of    to you , keep us in the know wont you!!!! 
Hi emu and sho, and welcome!!!

Will pop back later to see if theres any news!!
Yonny x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jane, Yonny and Diane

I am so sad for you, I can't find the words but sending you big hugs. 

Als - dont give up yet, I had exactly the same and it was a couple of people on the threads who told me implantation bleeding. I had no spotting since, it sounds similar to you. You have to wait until the day to test really. So don't be despondent go treat yourself to something nice.

As for me well I don't know . Last night I tested at 11pm and to my amazement it came back pregnant (I used a clearblue digital). At 5am this morning I was bursting for loo so went and tested again same type of HPT and it came back not pregnant. At 6:30 is I tested again using a different type of clearblue kit and there was the faintest of vertical lines to make the cross, I almost thought I was imagining it and couldn't rmember whether there was any trace of a line there before the test. MY DH thought he could see a line as well. I got dressed looked at the test again under a different light and the cross was definatly there, but reading the blurb it said disregard any changes after 10 mins and I'm not sure if it was more than 10 mins before I checked. I only put my clothes on because I tested after my shower.

Anyone any ideas.

Springtime


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

WEll the saga goes on I managed to get a blood test done and had a level of 44 which is ok means you are pregnant though they would have preferred around 50 something but they will retest on Tuesday to ensure levels going the right way and not dropping. I will HPT tonight. 

So a bit too early to celebrate but not actual bad news.

I thought it was impossible to be a little bit pregnant! 

Ah well

Springtime


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi spring
congratulations im so pleased for you ,,,, if you look at the ask the nurse board there is a girl who levels were something similar to u and they doubled the next day so i would start celebrating good luck sweetheart ,........ i test on sunday so fingers crossed i get the same luv maria xxxxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Springtime

This sounds like your month!!!  I'm very excited for you.

Keep


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations Springtime...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations springtime keep us posted!!


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Springtime - How pleased am I for you  Totally delighted!!!!!

How is everyone else?  I done a HPT today and got a bfn, totally gutted about testing tomorrow cos I just know it is going to be the same.  : 

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Lynne lovey, so so sorry!   
I know just how you're feeling...................us Easter girlies arent having a great run of luck are we!!!! 

Spring, come on girl, absolutely everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!  

Yonny x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Lynn im so sorry 
Spring, thats great news I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Yonny when do you think you'll do your next cycle?, my last cycle was abandoned in Nov & I started this one in Feb, too soon do you think??

Jane xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Jane, I was straight on to the hospital this morning and have just been called back!
Im going privately at the Lister but unfortunately my own Con cant see me till the end of May, too far off  for me not to know what the next step is, so Im seeing another one at the same hospital next wednesday! 
If I had my way Id start again tomorrow! 
Im not trying IUI again, going to go straight to IVF/ICSI! I really dont have the time and Im fed up with hanging around!!! 
Ill let you know after my appt next week honey!!
Big hugs
Yonny x


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi everyone,
congratulations springtime thats fantastic news.
im sorry all of you who are going through a really rough time.

just to let you know i had a bfp today.me and dh are totally over the moon,and realise how lucky we are.

good luck to all those testing tommorow.
love a xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done A, so very chuffed for you!!!!!   
Y x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Congratulations A

Yonny my clinic recommends I have 2 periods to get my body back to normal so I guess I'll stick with that, going to do some research on complimentary treatments & see how I go, we'll definitely have to keep in touch 

Hugs
Jane xxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Lynnm sooo sorry hun.. i know how it feels i had a BFN today also... im due to test tomorrow... and like you know its going to continue as a BFN       

ive done a few tests over the past few days... today i did the digital.. it screamed at me!!! well not literally but totally negative response.... 

im really 'peed' off


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Not a good day today!!

Cramps stopped altogether yesterday and no boob sensation, bloating down as well. Yesterday afternoon dark brown ick in my pants which has crescendoed into spotting with period pains. I know it will be negative for me tomorrow and I'm crushed. Up to Yesterday I really thought it had worked.

how many of us have got positives, is it 2?


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

so so sorry to all the girls on there bfn thinking of you    luv maria xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
how is everyone ...... only 2 more days till i test feeling really nervous now spk to you soon luv maria xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi everyone..

Official testing day today...'Good Friday' 

Its another BFN for me today!!!  just waiting for AF to arrive.. no cyclogest left so im sure it wont be long....


als xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI ALS
IM SO SO SORRY    THINKING OF YOU 

WELL GIRLS ONLY 2 MORE DAYS FOR ME TO TEST GETTING SO NERVOUS TODAY FEEL SO TEIRD WENT TO MY DOCTORS AND GOT 2 WEEKS OFF WORK ILL NEED IT NO MATTER WOT THE OUTCOME OF THIS TREATMENT IS SPK TO U ALL SOON LUV MARIA XX


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well negative for me as well. Clearly Good Friday is bad Friday!!
We now have to think about what to do next. I hope the rest of you testing today and in the next couple of days do better than me. All the best


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI SHO
IM SO SO SORRY   THINKING OF YOU LUV MARIA XXX


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Well it was a BFN for me. 

Dont know what I am going to do now, I have booked another treatment for Oct but I just wish I knew if it was ever going to work or not.  I am giving it my everything and it is draining both emotionally and financially.

TC Everyone
Lynn x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI LYNN
IM SO SORRY   THINKING OF YOU LUV MARIA XX


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi

I know exactly how you feel Lynn. I have started a new thread called Anyone dealing with a recent negative result, I posted it in IVF board but it got moved to Negative Cycle. Sorry I don't know how to do links. Maybe some of going through the same turmoil can help eachother.

Hope you and your husband/partner are trying to keep strong and not doing too badly. xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

I am in shock and do not know if to believe it has happened. At 7am I tested with the hcg kit given to me at the hospital and it was positive but the T line was faint.

At 8am I then rushed to the supermarket to get the clear blue and that was a definite cross straight away and in under 1 minute.

I then went online and read on false positive results with the HCG but my trigger was almost 3 weeks ago so I do think this can be the case. Now I want the blood test before I can believe it has happened.

I have had 2 iui previously but this is my first ivf and I had complications through which I have tried to remain positive but it has been very hard.

I really cant keep still and have been crying, praying all day. I really feel like I want to speak to someone from the hospital but although they said they will be working today, no one has returned my call as yet.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emu
im so happy for you congratulations    i test on sunday this is my sixth treatment i have had 2 positive pregnancys but lost them shortly after so im praying that this is our time luv and best wishes luv maria xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Maria,

Good luck for sunday.

Lynn, sho, als sorry to read your BFN. For some unexplained reason when I read als I just felt that all is not lost yet and it might be that its still low.

Congrats springtime and a.

Emu.


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi everyone,

congratulations emu on your bfp!

lynm,als,sho28,b123 im so sorry to hear about your bfns, im thinking about you all at this really hard time.

love a xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well i did my test yesterday only because i was told to do so by the clinic & of course it was a BFN, as i knew it would be. They said i should get an appointment in about 4weeks to discuss further treatment, I'm not sure what else they can give me to increase my egg count as i took the max of 7ampoule's of menopur this time around. I have also been told to leave three clear periods before i start again but i suppose i should use that time to get back to a bit of normality.

Congrats to those of us who've had BFP's, you keep me hopeful of a better outcome next time

Jane


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, Yonny, Jane, Lynn, Sho & Als - I am really so sorry to hear you got horrid  .  I am really feelling for you all.  I know it's easy to say to keep positive as you are entitled to feel upset   and angry  .  That's totally natural.  Just keep the faith and your time WILL come.  I hope and pray for all of you.

Springtime, Emu & A - well done girlies on your   - you must all be thrilled.    So so happy for you all.  Hope you are enjoying the Easter break.

I tested on Thursday and also got a wonderful amazing   .  We are thrilled and excited.
Had HCG reading of 176.5 which nurse said is a healthy reading.  Gosh we feel so so lucky and blessed that we were lucky first time.  It's a real miracle.  Good usually happen to other people so we can't quite believe it.  Sorry to rattle on.  Just in shock still and worried sick that everything will be OK.  

Wishing you all a peaceful Easter break and sending you all       
Take care
Love Cx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Poopy - sorry huni, missed your name off ... lots of us on here to keep track of!  Once again, sorry to hear your news - sending you a massive hug and wishing you   vibes for next time.  Miracles do happen and I believe everything happens for a reason - good or bad - and things will happen when they are meant to.  I believe in fate.

Maria - best of luck hun for Sunday - keeping everything x'd for you and wishing you get the   you so deserve.  You are definitely a little fighter and determined to get the result and I hope and wish that this is your time babe.

Take care both of you,   

Love C xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

colette
thank you so much darlin for your kind wishes im feeling so emotional today and so scared please god this will be our time spk to u soon luv maria xxx


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

congratulations colette on your bfp thats fantastic,im so happy for you.

maria lots of good luck for tommorow i really hope you get the bfp you deserve.

love a xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Evening

Just popped in to wish Maria the best of luck for tomorrow hunny.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi lynn thank you very much ..... how are you spk to u soon luv maria ,,,,,,,im so scared now


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
just wanted you all to know it was   my dh and i are over the moon please god i carry my baby to fullterm this time will spk to u all later luv mariaxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 
congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats  

      
hunny im over the moon for you best easter prezzie ever fo you 

take care love nikki xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Maria,

 I am so so happy for you and join in the prayer that we carry to full term. I know the feeling you spend   waiting to test and praying that it is  .

Now your need to continue the          for 9 months and by his grace you will be blessed with   .

I bet you need a good rest just to unwind after the tension of the last 2 weeks.


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi maria,

CONGRATULATIONS on your . you must be over the moon. i along with you and emu join the prayer that we all carry to full term.
you can relax and enjoy the rest of your easter now.

lots of love a xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
thank you so much for your kind wishes .... praying that all of us carry our babies to fullterm luv maria xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Maria that is great news!  Congratulations on you   I'm joining the prayers you carry to full term


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello all you Easter bunnie!

Maria that's FANDOODLETASTIC news on your wonderful  .

Was thinking of you earlier wondering how it went and just saw your post and was delighted to hear your fab news.

A, Emu and all the other  s may I join your hopes and prayers for us all to go full term with our little embies.  Let's hope they are all strong fighters .... and what a wonderful Christmas we could all be in for   please God.

Is anyone still getting terrible AF pains/cramping and shooting/stabbing pains and bloating?  I am doubled over most of the day and night in pain.  Worried sick that it might not be a good sign??

Maria, what was your HCG reading huni?

Take care everyone, hope you're all scoffing lots of easter eggs today!!!   

Cx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi colette
we dont do blood tests over here just pregnancy test but it was two strong blue lines i feel so different this time no cramps or anything please god i dont get them but this whole treatment has been different .........colette ohh wot a wonderful thought we are going to have our baby/basbies at christmas wot a wonderful gift that will be .... i have to phone on wed to arange a scan for 3 weeks time so fingers crossed me and my dh will c there little heartbeats ........praying for all of us to carry our baby/babies to fullterm thank you so much collette for your continued support and kindness you are in my prayers luv maria xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!
Congrats once again, Maria, on your BFP and I would like to join in in the prayer for us to get our longed for babies.

Colette- I'm 5+3 today and I still get the odd twinge and sometimes even a dull AF like pain.I try to think of it as a good sign.
Very nervous for the upcoming scan in 2 weeks time though.Hope it goes well for all of us.

Good luck to everyone!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi 

Colette I read you email on tucking into easter egg and I laughed. I do not usually have a soda and I felt like one and hubby said should you be having that. I think its going to be fruit and veg all the way.

Maria - I do wish that we do blood test in the UK cos it really would have helped to settle my mind to know that it is being confirmed to me. I am on a mission to get one done next week I really would like to know my HCG reading .  The scan in 2 weeks time looks like forever to me.

Ophelia - I have just been to fertilityfriend and it promises to be a wonderful xmas presee and I am also 5wks and 3 days with EDD of 14 Dec. 

I have to be honest and say that I only allowed myself to get excited from today    . The last 2 days, I have been nervous.

Love to all and    .


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi opheila and emu 
thank you so much for your kind wishes ......i know wot you mean about the blood test i am going to ask my consultant could i get one done dont think they do them but im going to try sending you all positive thoughts and a prayer that we carry our babies to fullterm i have to wait till wed to get my date for scan in 3 weeks time they are off for easter           luv maria xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

I got a call back from the hospital and my scan is not till the 4th May. They calculate 3 weeks from the test date. 

The nurse confirmed they only do blood test if you are prescribed injections (as this sometimes gives a false positive) instead of cyclogest but I was prescribed cyclogest so she does not think there is a need for a blood test.

It might be helpful for those who have not been able to get through to their clinic because of the holidays but she says to avoid eating

Prawns
shellfish
liver
pattee
soft cheeses - all unpasturised cheeses
raw egg.

I have added my deatils to the waiting for a scan area under bunnies in the oven section.

Love emu.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emu
thank you for the info... can i ask you are you still on the cycolest pesseries i finished  my pessaries yesterday ,,,,,, spk to you soon luv maria xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Maria,

I am still taking the cyclogest. Their literature says to continue till 12 weeks scan. The one I have should finish on wednesday but the nurse says I should pick up prescription tomorrow.


Love emu.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emu
my clinic doesnt keep you on them ........i finished them on sunday evening after i got my bfp ........ this is my first day without them they told me you dont need them as the pregnancy hormones take over after you finish them for two weeks luv maria


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Maria,

My clinic says for they dont know that as they have not yet done the scan. They think in your case since you have several m/c, an important reason why this happens is because your lining (I think they call it endometrium) might be too thin and the reason they give cyclogest is to support the lining. 

If they were doing the scan straight away they will know the measurement of your lining and determine if you need them or not. Before the scan is done they would profer to be cautious and ask you to support your lining with cyclogest.

I did my 2 IUI's in Canada and this is also their advice. I wanted to confirm it from the nurse before I email you. 

In my case, I have already paid close to £3000 and think £50 extra for the additional cyclogest is worth the investment. I have the option to buy this anywhere I like so they do not have anything to gain from requesting that I use it.


Love emu


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as it's way past my bedtime,

Just read your post Maria - I too would agree with Emu urge you to continue with the Cyclogest.  Just seems too much of a coincidence that you have m/c many times and now say that you don't continue Cyclogest after you get your BFP.

Emu is right in saying the Cyclogest contributes to creating a 'favourable' environment down there in your uterus to support an early pregnancy as all the fertility drugs we've been pumped with depleat or greatly reduce the body's own natural production of progesterone.  Cyclogest replaces this.

Def worth you buying some ASAP and continue twice a day until day 77 of pregnancy - here in the UK they recommende that, not sure why it's different in Ireland.

At least try it and hopefully this will give you the long and healthy pregnancy you greatly deserve and long for.

Good luck
Love C x


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

PS - what part of Ireland are you from/living in Maria?

I'm going to Co. Kerry in 2 weeks time (well, supposed to be - flights are booked & paid for).

Worried about flying this early on in PG.

What do you all think about flying this early?

Also due to fly to Italy 6th May for 1 week - again, this is booked, paid for and we would lose all the money for flights, villa and car hire at this late stage.  Not sure what to do or how safe it is to fly.

Would you fly if you were me?

So worried about what to do.  Especially as I'm still geting the most awful severe pains daily.

Cx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi colette,

I have also booked a flight to the states on the 20th May its our anniversary and I am seriously considering just cancelling this but that is because it is a long haul flight and its still under 12 weeks at that point in time. Taking 10 hours in total with a slight stop over.

I should not think that for very short haul flights it should be a problem. Especially if all your accomodation has been prebooked and there should not be any unduely stressful situation. Although if you are unwell I know I will want to remain in familiar territory if unwell.

I just have this flu like symtoms and very painful boobs.

Love Emu.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

One of my friends flew from Sweden to Scotland last year when she was 10 weeks pregnant. Considering she had suffered 2 m/c before she was very brave and did have a healthy baby girl. Another friend flew when she was only 7 weeks pregnant.She didn't know she was preggers at the time and ended up drinking and smoking her way through her holiday.She had a very healthy baby boy. I'm planning to go to Italy in July so I will be about 4 1/2 months by then I think. I'm 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Another week and a half before my first scan.

When are you girls going for your scans?

                                    Love/Ophelia

Ps: Emu- My due date is also 14/12/06. Did you have you EC on the 23rd of March as well?


----------



## a (Apr 3, 2006)

hi everyone,
how are you all doing?
i would definitely agree about the cyclogest maria.can you get it from your doctor?
the flying one is a difficult one isnt it.there seems to be varied opinions,probably best to ask your clinic or doctor.we are trying to decide where to go for a holiday and i dont really want to fly.
colette sorry to hear you are still having such bad pains,did you speak to your clinic?
has anyone had any cravings or morning sickness yet?i am craving crumpets at this very moment.
when are everyones scans,mine is 8th may.
take care.
love a xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone
i spoke to my conxultant this morning and she told me there was no real need for any more pessaries but if it made me feel better than to take them ......so i got them free off the gp as i am now pregnant yipeeeeeeeeee..  i also got my hcg done today by my gp but that wont be back for a week ......my clinic doesnt do blood tests .......i have been in such a mess all day i have been doing pregnacy tests since sunday when i got my pregnancy positive always i got two strong blue lines but today the test was lighter really worried now somethings wrong spk to u all soon also im going away on the 10th july to france hope ill be able to fly cos its all paid for luv maria xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi colette
im from northeren ireland in belfast ........ i forgot to say i phoned the clinic this morning and told them of my pregnancy they will send me out a scan appt for 3 weeks time please god i get to see my babys heartbeat this time spk to all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi colette, maria, a, ophelia, 

I know we all seem to have outgrown this area now but I felt the my response would somehow find you If I put it here.

The last couple of days has been really bad for me I woke dripping in my sweat and was shaking for over 3 hours. I went to see my GP and it appears that the infection that happened following EC has not cleared. also I have been feeling realing weak and my eye has the look similar to that when my blood dropped. This is why I have not visited the site in the last couple of days. I really suspect that I might have to go in to my local a & e as soon as my husband gets back.

Maria
Happy to read that you are now using the cyclogest and happiers still that it is costing nothing we pay enough taxes in any case.

a
craving or morning sickness?- please indulge the cravings I say . In my case its been loss of appetite and all day sickness. My scan is for the 4th May

Ophelia,
The first day of injection for me was day 6 such that I did most things later in the cycle but what really counts is the first day of your last menstrual circle for me this was 9th March. 


Colette
Hope your pains have subsided.

Love emu


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI Emu!!
Really sorry to hear you're not feeling well.
My first day of last menstr. cycle was also on the 9th of March. My first scan is on May 1st. The wait feels like forever.
I still got AF like pains everyday, I hope that's a good sign? Apart from being ill from your infection, do you have any aches & pains or nausea regarding your pregnancy? Will the scan on May 4th be your first scan?
I hope your feeling better soon!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

hi Ophelia,

Mainly just fatigued and monster sore boobs and yes the scan on the first is my 1st. No AF like pains for my. I went into the hospital in the end and after observation it appears that I will have to eat myself back to physical strength.

love emu


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Emu!

Good to hear from you. Was a bit worried.
For the last 2 days I haven't had any AF like pains or sore boobs and I'm starting to think it's bad news for me. Surely the boobs shouldn't just stop being tender just like that and so early on in the pregnancy? Still a week to go before my scan as well. This has just been the longest couple of weeks!! Fingers crossed it goes well for both of us on our scans next week.
Did you hear about Maria21? Apparently the poor woman has misscarried. I feel so sorry for her.
Keep me posted how you get on!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ladies ~ hope it's ok but i'm going to lock this thread now as we're past the 13th 

You've very welcome to keep chatting with eachother on the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread....here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54475.50.html

Loads of luck to you both....enjoy 

Lizzy xxx


----------

